# Reel Repair



## Todayimoff (May 11, 2009)

Where can I get a Penn 7500 repaired?

The drag will not set anymore.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I do reel repair here in O.B. but there should be a couple shops in P'cola that will fix it as well if that is closer.

Chris

Top Gun Tackle 251-981-3811


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Goin Fishin

10870 Lillian Hwy. Pensacola

850-453-6001



There is a guy in the back of the tackle shop that does reel repairs and builds rods...I think his name is Ron or something close to that..nice fellow and he will help you out. He has done work for us before.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Are your drag washers lined up right? Those reels are easy to fix...I know reel fun on pace carries a lot of penn parts in stock, for new and old reels


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes I would recommend Ron at he Rod N Reel Depot located in the back of Goin Fishin!!!!


----------



## Todayimoff (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, I live in Pace so OB and Lillian Hwy are a ways away. 

I'll check the washers, but not sure what I'm looking at.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I am looking Penn reel repair in Navarre or Midway. Any recommendations?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *gottafish (6/16/2009)*I am looking Penn reel repair in Navarre or Midway. Any recommendations?


Half Hitch is in Navarre and they can help you out with reel repair, if closer to Gulf Breeze would work for you we are located in Gulf Breeze.


----------

